# Help - Massey Ferguson 135 Tractor problems



## Duckman#72 (28 April 2014)

Hi All

My father-in-law used my old tractor for some slashing over the Easter weekend and somehow got it stuck in 1st gear.

Anyone here an expert that is able to help me through at least some basic troubleshooting of what can be wrong.

I realise that the selectors are stuck but cannot seem to easily be able to see them. I've taken the transmission plug off but cannot see what I'm looking for.

Any bush mechanics out there?

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## burglar (28 April 2014)

Duckman#72 said:


> ... I realise that the selectors are stuck but cannot seem to easily be able to see them. I've taken the transmission plug off but cannot see what I'm looking for ...




This is not my field, but ... 

Try this:
http://vintagetractorengineer.com/category/troubleshooting/page/2/

Or YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Ovjk8NVp0


----------



## SirRumpole (28 April 2014)

You may get some help here, there seem to be a few tech people there

http://tokyo3.org/forums/holiday/


----------



## trainspotter (28 April 2014)

> *Getting the main shift lever unstuck*
> Pull your filler plug for the transmission look inside you will see a big gear. Find a level spot shut off the tractor. Push the clutch down & put the high low shifter in neutral to relieve any pressure that might be on the gears. With a long screwdriver or a small pry bar pry the big gear forward if it is hung in reverse pry it back if it is hung in first gear. If you happen to go to far it will go in the other gear. If humg in second or third gear you have to pry on the shift fork you can see through the filler hole. if hung in second pry the fork toward the front of the tractor. If hung in third pry the fork toward the back of the tractor. You need to get it in the center. You should be able to feel the detent balls pop in the grooves in the shift rail as you move the gear. Through the years I have probably unstuck at least a 1000 of them this way. It is a common problem on the Massey tractors after they get a little wear on them
> *Cause for Shift lever hang up*
> The transmission main shaft lever hanging up is very common on most models of the MF tractors. The shift lever is held down by a spring & when you start to shift it you will unconsciously lift upon the lever. This causes the shift lever to go into the other shift fork on the other shift rail. That rail can not be moved because of the lock on the back of the transmission to prevent it from going into two gears at the same time. Once you have both shift rails in the neutral position you can then move the shift lever.If you will use the palm of your hand When changing gears to push the lever into neutral then get hold of the lever to put it in the gear you want it in. Shifting it that way it will not hang on you again.




http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=mf&th=74029

This guy is onto it !


----------



## Calliope (28 April 2014)

The monument in Wentworth to "The Little Grey Fergie" that helped to build levee banks that saved the town during the 1956 floods. Farmers from miles around brought their Fergies to the rescue.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 April 2014)

gg


----------



## cogs (28 April 2014)

A while since I have been there, but, have they got the rubber boot around the base of the gear stick? I may be thinking of the wrong model, but I recall a metal cap under the boot that you can depress and rotate to remove the stick itself, because the problem most likely will be the engagement of the stick into the selector gate, and the stick may have slipped out.


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 April 2014)

Thanks for the assistance everyone. I'll let you know how I go.

Yes it has the rubber boot. I'll try and take that out. 

Duckman


----------

